# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Выпущена бесплатная утилита для расшифровки файлов, зашифрованных Cryakl

## olejah

Федеральная полиция Бельгии при поддержке «Лаборатории Касперского» выпустила бесплатную утилиту для расшифровки файлов, пострадавших от новых версий программы-вымогателя Cryakl. Этот зловред крайне активен с 2014 года, при этом абсолютное большинство его жертв сосредоточено в России. Ключ для дешифровки позволит жертвам этого шифровальщика вернуть свои ценные файлы без уплаты выкупа злоумышленникам. Скачать декриптор можно на сайте www.nomoreransom.org.

Федеральная полиция Бельгии стала еще одним правоохранительным ведомством, присоединившимся к проекту No More Ransom. Он был запущен полтора года назад по инициативе «Лаборатории Касперского», McAfee, Европола и полиции Нидерландов. Именно бельгийская полиция смогла определить местонахождение одного из командно-контрольных серверов Cryakl. Взяв контроль над устройством в свои руки, полиция Бельгии с помощью технических экспертов «Лаборатории Касперского» смогла получить ключи для дешифровки и предоставить их в свободное пользование на портале No More Ransom.




> «Наш главный совет в случае атаки шифровальщика – не платить выкуп. Деньги, отправленные злоумышленникам, не дают вам никаких гарантий, но, поступая так, вы лишь помогаете киберпреступникам. Во всем мире эксперты по информационной безопасности непрерывно работают над тем, чтобы помочь жертвам шифровальщиков и дать им новейшие инструменты для восстановления файлов. И декриптор для Cryakl – очередное тому подтверждение», – отметил Антон Иванов, антивирусный эксперт «Лаборатории Касперского».


С момента своего запуска в июле 2016 года проект No More Ransom помог почти 1,6 миллиона пользователей из 180 стран и сэкономил им более 10 миллионов евро. В настоящее время инициативу поддерживают более 120 партнеров, в том числе 75 компаний, работающих в сфере информационной безопасности. Сайт www.nomoreransom.org доступен на 29 языках и содержит 52 бесплатных утилиты, которые позволяют восстановить файлы, зашифрованные программами-вымогателями 84 семейств.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

